# My Salvage 2004 Prius



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

If any NTEAA members have experience in rebuilding/troubleshooting/diagonositc on a 2004 Prius ICE/ICU/main and aux battery please post thanks. I want to get my salvage 04 Prius running. thanks


----------



## Zemmo (Sep 13, 2007)

Why does the inverter have to be rebuilt. What went wrong with it? I know know of anyone who has attempted to rebuild an inverter on a Prius. I think you would have a hard time finding someone who has.


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

Zemmo said:


> Why does the inverter have to be rebuilt. What went wrong with it? I know know of anyone who has attempted to rebuild an inverter on a Prius. I think you would have a hard time finding someone who has.


I am unsure why? However, some of the reasons vehicles are sent to salvage yard is because of the unrepairability/front end damage/roll over/insurance disposal/ cash 4 clunks/ etc issues. 
This vehicle was listed by an insurance company as injectors bad and inverter bad. I have seen two places Indiana and SC which rebuild battery and inverter. Otherwise a used/salvage yard inverter runs from $300 ebay to $800 or dealer which cost $5000 Tech wise the ICU includes IGBT/rectifier/power supply/boost converter/switch regulator or go look at this link www.automotivedesignline.com/showArticle.jhtml;?articleID=199501719


----------



## TexasCotton (Sep 18, 2008)

*UPDATE*

I have my Prius driveable .However I get several dashboard warning signals /MFD symbols. The local toyota svc dept turn me down on any repair work. The vehicle is "junk" according to them and has the these codes P1150 (coolant flow block) and P0A080 (HV block).


----------

